# Packaging Advice



## samuelzr1 (May 10, 2019)

Hello,

could someone please tell me what size package/pouch I should be using to mail T shirts? I don't expect to need to mail more than 1 or 2 at a time. Also perhaps where I can buy the bags from

thanks


----------



## Challenger74 (Apr 3, 2016)

I use 10"x13" poly mailers from Amazon. You can definitely fit two in there.


----------



## TrevorWest (Sep 21, 2021)

The size 10"x13" is a perfect one. You can try Amazon to order some packaging, but you can work with belmark.com if you have more orders. They are very receptive and can come up with their suggestions on the type of packaging. Besides, it is a sustainable business. They create recycled cardboard packaging. And if you mention this to your customers, you will see how many orders you will have because people are more aware now of how to consume.


----------

